# Confused while applying for Pakistani Medical Colleges.



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

I am a duel national (Pakistani and Canadian) and I had a few questions regarding admission in Pakistani medical colleges in the Islamabad/Rawalpindi area. The colleges I had in mind are Shifa, AMC, RMC and I could go to KEMU (Lahore) if it suits me better.

I studied in Pakistan from Grade 2 onwards till I completed 'O' Levels (Pak Studies, Islamiyat and Urdu as well). I then shifted to Canada and got admitted into Grade 12 under the Alberta High School Curriculum. So the questions I wanted to ask are:

1-I am giving SAT-2 exams on May and June, do I also need to give SAT-1 exams?
2-Will my fee structure in *public* colleges be that of a foreign or local student? Because when I asked Shifa, they said mine will be like local students since I gave Pak Studies, Islamiyat and Urdu in 'O' Levels.
3-When getting equivalence by the IBCC, will some marks be deducted? If so, how many? Since in that case if I get around 86% overall, and say 10% is deducted for equivalence, my overall will drop to 76%. That will make it extremely hard to actually get admission.

Other than that, I know the environment there, already have friends there, so I should be good to go!
Early response will be appreciated!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

1) No need for Sat-1 because you have done 0-levels and this includes grade 10. Even thought there is no need for SAT-II as well but if you can do it then it can be used in Pakistan in place of MCAT exam.
2) Your fee structure can either be of private or local depending on your final percentage after all cutting and MCAT results and whether you get into local or private colleges.
3) About the IBCC results, so for the povince of Alberta they only cut 7.5 %( as we have diploma examination), I am not sure if they cut from the overall percentage or from every subject. 
I hope this helps


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks alot, it helped!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> Thanks alot, it helped!


 I am really happy to see that there are some people like me who have done O-levels and now are enrolled into another system, I mean Canadian system but still retain the desire to go back to Pakistan even though we can easily go into any university overhere :happy:


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah bro, apna mulk hai! Annyway, I think I should do medicine there since its alot quicker, I might come back to Canada for specialization however. But yeah, it is so much easier to get in U of A or U of C!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

heartbreak said:


> Yeah bro, apna mulk hai! Annyway, I think I should do medicine there since its alot quicker, I might come back to Canada for specialization however. But yeah, it is so much easier to get in U of A or U of C!


First of all I am not bro but no problem i know my name sounds like that!!
I know its a lot quicker than here and you dont even know whether you are actually gonna pursue medicine after wasting 4yrs in Bsc. But to remain on the safe side I have applied in most of the unis.:happy: 
I was just wandering whether IBCC is going to take English and social 30 course for equivalence? I am not sure about it#confused


----------



## heartbreak (Jan 31, 2012)

Nah man, you are my brother if you're Pakistani!:happy:

About your question, I know that medical colleges like Shifa only need Biology, Chemistry and Maths/Physics but I do know that Social-30 and English-30 are high school diploma requirements. So to be on the safe side, I'm taking both these subjects right now as well as CALM 20. I'm not entirely sure if the IBCC converts subjects individually or converts the whole diploma. Also, maybe Pakistani colleges require the diploma, you never know? I know that Canadian ones don't though!
So I would take them if I could just so that there can be no problems.

Good Luck, I hope you and I both make it through!


----------



## myctoRule (Sep 23, 2011)

ya sure!!! hum sab bahi bahi hain
I am also taking all the subjects so that IBCC dont create a problem or issue of any kind. I think we can apply on both the seats eg foreign as well as local and we should probably go for PTAP scheme because they give advantage to foreign students and from the previous yr result i have seen many students from Canada and US that had got admission into collges like KE, FJ and rawalpindi.
No problem, INSHALLAH we will make it though#happy with higher grades


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you guys please guide me to where I should apply. Should I give the MCAT or the SAT II. which would be better? My average drops to 74% after deductions ( I roughly calculated) Should I still try to apply?


----------



## RabiaAsif (Jul 11, 2011)

summergirl said:


> Can you guys please guide me to where I should apply. Should I give the MCAT or the SAT II. which would be better? My average drops to 74% after deductions ( I roughly calculated) Should I still try to apply?


74% is actually fine to get into private medical colleges. I'd definitely advise you to just go with the SAT Subjects. CMH is pretty good. 
And there's no harm in trying! But don't keep your options limited to just certain universities. Apply everywhere!


----------



## summergirl (Mar 3, 2012)

RabiaAsif said:


> 74% is actually fine to get into private medical colleges. I'd definitely advise you to just go with the SAT Subjects. CMH is pretty good.
> And there's no harm in trying! But don't keep your options limited to just certain universities. Apply everywhere!


thanks alot. Do u know the minimum merit for foreigners?


----------



## halooo (Mar 17, 2012)

can i get into rmc on foreign seat if my equilvance is 72


----------



## hafsa.bano (Mar 30, 2014)

*I Am A Canadian Plus Pakistani Student...*

i was in grade 7 when i came to Canada...and now i am a Canadian citizen (and Pakistani). i am originally from Multan, Pakistan i am in grade 12 right now and i want to go into medical ( MBBS). i have researched alot of information but can not gather the exact one i am looking for. i have some questions that i want to be answered correctly.


----------

